
GetChip, Raspberry Pi Zero Competitor (8$) - ekianjo
http://getchip.com/
======
sonnyp
More information can be found at
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-
wor...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-
first-9-computer/description)

------
Gys
I really like the integrated wifi of this one.

